# Excuse me I am just reading threads. Will it overload the system?



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I haven't read many threads lately. And certainly not carefully. I am going to go through all the threads , maybe just skim them maybe read more carefully. I notice only 20 topics show up under the recent visitor's section for the previous 20 minutes. I am a total technical nitwit. If I go through more than 20 topics in 20 mins I hope I don't overload the system * somewhere*? Please let me know if it is a problem


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I think my trip to Europe is much needed. I am so addicted.But how will I manage


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I think I said something about Europe in the post on the IBS board...If I had enough money I would be on the plane in one minute .....I have my passport ready and all I need is to throw some cloths in the suitcase...I will go with you I need a vacation


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

LOL. I think I will go to Chicago instead. To my sister's house. You can join me there ohnometo if you like. Europe! Dream on! That is what my husband says to me


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It is all arranged. I fixed it in the last 5 mins. It was inconvenient for my sis to have me there. It means I will have to wait at the train station for several hours before she can come and pick me up. But I didn't care! It would mean getting away from the internet, a thing which I badly need. So if your posts or e-mails are unanswered everyone please don't mind.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

It depends on your server... how busy it is (e.g., AOL, Yahoo, MSN... etc.). It also depends on how many people are logged into the board and which functions they are performing.As long as your PC can keep up with all of that navigation... I think you're pretty safe


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Peaceful Hart


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Anyone following this story with bated breath-my trip to Chicago has been cancelled.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Yep ! Bonniei Europe sounds better every day ..But I guess I will have to be happy for the camping trip I am going on in September..That is only about 4 hours from the house...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes imagine settling for drab ol' Chicago. Now Paris, the beautiful, spacious city. Dreaming on!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Jeff, I was catching up on all my reading and posting and again it didn't show up in the recently visited section of the pain gas forum except when I posted. Is it because I clicked on too many threads? I think it overloaded the system.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Bonnei... the next time that happens, log off the board and then log back on to "refresh" it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Great idea, Peaceful Hart. I'll try it the next time it happens.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't know what is happening but I clicked on only a couple of threads in the pain forum and they still didn't show up. I tried logging out and logging back in . No Luck. Can you try it peaceful hart- read a couple of threads and see if it shows up in the Recently visited threads section in the pain gas forum? I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well yesterday evening I clicked on one gas thread and it showed up. Yay!


----------

